# Akios 656ctm lite



## FishZen (Apr 1, 2013)

Used Akios 656 CTM LITE right hand reel loaded with Suffix Tritanium Plus 14lb/0.35mm line. These have the aluminum side plates so they are 3.5oz lighter than the chrome plated versions. Reel only weighs 13.5oz versus the 16.5oz of the chrome version. Asking $110 local pickup in Jacksonville, FL or buyer pays for shipping.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I will take it.

$10 to ship.

Total = $120

PM me for payment


----------



## FishZen (Apr 1, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

FishZen, 

PM sent and money sent. 

Thanks man.


----------



## FishZen (Apr 1, 2013)

Reel has been sold.


----------

